# panorama , does lightroom 6 incluse Content Aware Fill ?



## mantra (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi
i know photoshop cc 2015 can create panoramas and has a feature to enable Content Aware Fill 


does lightroom 6 have Content Aware Fill  feature for panoramas?

i'm reading a review , and according it , lightroom should include the same photoshop cc 2015 technology , http://www.thephoblographer.com/2015/04/21/review-adobe-lightroom-6-adobe-lightroom-cc/#.VlayD-Lm45l



but can't find any options about Content Aware Fill and panorama

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2015)

No, Lightroom doesn't have content aware - or at least, it doesn't fill in gaps around the edges of the merged photo, if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 26, 2015)

No, Lightroom does not have content-aware fill. I think that everyone would like to see that, but it's not that easy. The biggest problem is that any changes to the image will affect content-aware filled areas, so it would require a lot of recalculations that will slow down Lightroom. Photoshop does not have content-aware fill for smart objects either, possibly for the same reason.


----------



## davidedric (Nov 26, 2015)

No, not as such.  Content aware fill is not part of ACR (which is at the heart of Lightroom), and so doesn't appear in Lightroom.  It does have a Spot Removal brush which you can use to paint over small areas, but it works rather differently and is not as flexible or effective for large areas (in my opinion!).

Dave


----------



## mantra (Nov 26, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No, Lightroom doesn't have content aware - or at least, it doesn't fill in gaps around the edges of the merged photo, if that's what you're thinking.


Hi
thanks Victoria



JohanElzenga said:


> No, Lightroom does not have content-aware fill. I think that everyone would like to see that, but it's not that easy. The biggest problem is that any changes to the image will affect content-aware filled areas, so it would require a lot of recalculations that will slow down Lightroom. Photoshop does not have content-aware fill for smart objects either, possibly for the same reason.


thanks Johan 
i see , instead seems very slow (i'm talking about content aware) in the spot removal ,selecting large areas of the image more sluggish then acr
i did not about 





> Photoshop does not have content-aware fill for smart objects either





davidedric said:


> No, not as such.  Content aware fill is not part of ACR (which is at the heart of Lightroom), and so doesn't appear in Lightroom.  It does have a Spot Removal brush which you can use to paint over small areas, but it works rather differently and is not as flexible or effective for large areas (in my opinion!).
> Dave


hi Dave 


> you can use to paint over small areas,


in lightroom v6 , i can paint not only on small areas , but  look
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drRtouc30w0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZJkhGDPfWw

thanks Dave


----------



## rob211 (Dec 5, 2015)

I think content aware fill is one of the things that should be left on the other side of the Ps/Lr divide. I see no reason to make Lr into Ps. Adding that feature would essentially require Lr to become a graphics art program, since it requires that there be a blank canvas upon which your image is laid. And then on to layers, etc.

And conceptually you are painting, not retouching, not editing. I see that as fundamentally different. Yeah, at times adding a cm3 of blue would be nice, but they've gotta draw the line (or fill in the gap) somewhere.


----------

